# Willie Nelson & Devil Makes Three Tonight!



## crustythadd23 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yupp that's right! Both are playing tonight at the Pozo Saloon in Pozo, CA just east of San Luis Obispo!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice. I just revently rode a bicycle 60 miles 1way just to watch willie play thru a fence when he was in newport, ri. I would def have snuck in if in if Devil Makes3 was there. I suggest that everyone who hasnt seen willie yet, to get out & do it. We aint getting any younger.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Aug 20, 2013)

yes that show was absolutely amazing. willie is still kickin ass on that stage. and everyone definitely gotta see him at least once if not as many times you can when we all still got the chance.


----------



## dandy (Aug 20, 2013)

damn i wish i could see willie! One day hopefully


----------

